# Babynewbie's wedding journal!! <3



## babynewbie

Our little story.... My OH and I met through mutual friends in March 2008, and from that first day we met we spoke or saw each other every day! 
After a year of being together we were surprised but delighted to find out that it wasn't just the two of us anymore, and our beautiful son was born. After lots of hinting lol:) OH proposed in October 2011! And a few weeks later we found out baby number two was on it's way, our beautiful daughter!

We had been planning to save up for our dream wedding, but after losing 3 family members in the last 18 months and news that a couple of other family members ill health is declining, we have decided that we want to do it as soon as possible, whilst we still have our loved ones around us. 

So the date is set.... *27th September 2014!* :headspin: This is going to be my little place for all my crazy wedding thoughts, I'm also going to track my weight loss in here too, as that is a big part of my wedding plans! :thumbup:


https://davf.daisypath.com/BcVg.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/DAoP.png

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/AqJF.png


----------



## trgirl308

:wave: :ninja:


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulationsxxxxx have fun planning your wedding:hugs: I'm also very to hear of recent losses:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:


----------



## mumandco

Looking forward it following your journal xx


----------



## babynewbie

So this is our venue...


Spoiler
https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/03/83/71/bb/dale-hill-hotel-and-golf.jpg

Here's a few things we've decided on so far.

*Colour theme:* Navy.

*Bridesmaids:* I'm having 3 of my friends, but I am undecided on whether to ask OHs two nieces or not? As I have no sisters or nieces myself they are kind of the closest thing, and they're sweet girls but I'm not super close to them :shrug: I'm not sure.

*Best Man:* OHs best friend, he asked him yesterday and he is delighted.

*Usher:* My autistic 12 year old (will be 13 by then) little brother has bravely taken on this duty. Big thing for him, proud big sis :)


----------



## trgirl308

The venue looks amazing! What a great view, you will have very nice pictures. :)

And I love the outfits for A & V, can't wait to have an excuse to put my kids in little suits.


----------



## mumandco

Wow love the venue, the dress and suit are cute :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Omg the venue is stunning.....those views!!:thumbup: 
I also love that flowergirl dress, away to look on that website for my wee flowergirls dress:haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Baby Bell when's your wedding? :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Not until jan 2016, just noseying around everyone's journeys, feeling immensely jealous of everyone's impending weddings and getting ideas for my own:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Omg I can't wait to see A & V all dressed up :cloud9:


----------



## FirstBean

Stalking.
Your venue is very much like mine golf club with amazing views, love the little outfits you have picked.


----------



## babynewbie

Hi first bean :) how funny we had our girls at a similar time and now we're wedding planning at the same time too lol


----------



## FirstBean

I know I was going to same the same thing.


----------



## babynewbie

Since new year I've lost about 4-5lb. My ultimate goal is to get to my pre-children weight and dress size. Which is roughly 3 stone and 2 dress sizes away, and I want to get there by September!

Today I started a new exercise dvd, and the kids joined in! It was so funny seeing them both trying to do push ups and squats :haha: I plan on doing that every morning so it's out the way and i've got the rest of my day to do what ever. (And by whatever, I mean look at wedding stuff :lol:)


----------



## trgirl308

That sounds like fun! Glad the kids enjoyed it too. :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh good luck in your weight lose. Are you following a specific diet or eating healthy? If your looking for a recommendation a lost almost 2 1/2 stone between July and November on slimming world last year:thumbup: but I'm aware different diets work well for different people. Kidding the kids involved with the excersize is a great idea, makes more fun for everyone:thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

I'm not following any specific at the moment, just making healthy substitutions like wholegrain cereal/rice etc, adding more fruit and veg to my meals. And drinking more water which is a big deal for me, I used to be terrible with this I could easily go two days without having a drink! But I've really concentrated hard to drink during the day (sounds silly when thirst is something that should naturally occur, but I think mine is broken!) and I now have 7-8 glasses of water a day without really thinking about it! Need the loo about 4526 times a day now though :haha:


OH came home from work and had bought a bridal magazine for me, bless him :cloud9: Been looking through it this evening and it has loads of great tips and ideas, and loads of amazingly gorgeous but way too expensive dresses!


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> Since new year I've lost about 4-5lb. My ultimate goal is to get to my pre-children weight and dress size. Which is roughly 3 stone and 2 dress sizes away, and I want to get there by September!
> 
> Today I started a new exercise dvd, and the kids joined in! It was so funny seeing them both trying to do push ups and squats :haha: I plan on doing that every morning so it's out the way and i've got the rest of my day to do what ever. (And by whatever, I mean look at wedding stuff :lol:)

We can be weight loss buddies! Do you use My Fitness Pal?

I lost 18 lbs this week. If I could birth a baby every week I'd be at goal in no time :haha:

What DVD was it? So cute the kids were working out with you!


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> I'm not following any specific at the moment, just making healthy substitutions like wholegrain cereal/rice etc, adding more fruit and veg to my meals. And drinking more water which is a big deal for me, I used to be terrible with this I could easily go two days without having a drink! But I've really concentrated hard to drink during the day (sounds silly when thirst is something that should naturally occur, but I think mine is broken!) and I now have 7-8 glasses of water a day without really thinking about it! Need the loo about 4526 times a day now though :haha:
> 
> 
> OH came home from work and had bought a bridal magazine for me, bless him :cloud9: Been looking through it this evening and it has loads of great tips and ideas, and loads of amazingly gorgeous but way too expensive dresses!

Using a one liter Nalgene bottle helps me drink the amount of water I need :thumbup: I drink 2-3 liters a day.


----------



## babynewbie

That definitely gives you a head start HM! :haha:

It's a "celebrity" DVD by a girl called Josie Gibson who was on Big Brother a few years ago. Only got it because I walked passed it doing my shopping and it was on sale, and her transformation is amazing. I'm the same kinda size as she was before so it gives me hope! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstBean

Well done. I am on the fitness too well I have been for a year really but keeping it up I am at my goal weight I lost a stone and half last year and now just want to tone. I do a Jillian michaels DVD which I can highly recommend I started with 30day shred which was brilliant and only 20mins a day now do her 30min one she is really good. I also use my fitness pal it helps loads.


----------



## babynewbie

I started her 30DS last year but couldn't stick to it :blush: I might give it another go though.


----------



## babynewbie

Things ticked off the list...

- Bridesmaid dresses! Came across them by chance and they were the exact style and colour I wanted, and they happened to be on sale! :happydance: 

- Cake has been decided and booked.

- Rings have been chosen.

- Booked our rooms at the hotel for the night before.


Only a few more days and my ticker changes to 7 months! :headspin:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow, things are really moving along! Love the dress. :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Love the dress and colour x


----------



## babynewbie

Countdown is down to 7 months! :dance: Feels like so far away still want it to hurry up!

I keep having dreams about the wedding being a disaster because of one reason or another, it makes me nervous lol


----------



## trgirl308

Lol... dreams like that are pretty normal, but the way you are planning I am sure everything will go just fine. And honestly when it gets to the day of there is nothing you can do, so just enjoy it and one way or another it will be memorable! :haha:


----------



## Lollip0p

where the dress from? im looking for bridesmaid dresses but in royal blue. x


----------



## babynewbie

Dresses are from Debenhams :)


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> Countdown is down to 7 months! :dance: Feels like so far away still want it to hurry up!
> 
> I keep having dreams about the wedding being a disaster because of one reason or another, it makes me nervous lol

Everything will be great :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Went to get our rings yesterday and found out the place is having a wedding event at the end of the month and giving 10% off wedding rings. So we're going to wait until then and save ourselves a bit of money, perfect! :thumbup: I'm so excited to get mine it's so pretty! Gutted I have to wait so long to wear it though lol.

Found my perfect shoes looking online the other day (on sale too, im doing well with my bargains ;)) and they arrived yesterday! They are..... blue! Yes my wedding shoes are gorgeous deep blue heels! :D They are going to be my surprise under my dress. But they are a project in progress as im going to crystal the heels! Can't wait to do them and show you guys :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Sweet! The shoes will be your "something blue".

Can't wait to see pics of everything.


----------



## babynewbie

Exactly :) my something old will be a little brooch that belonged to my lovely great nan who died last year. I'm going to pin it on my bouquet. My something borrowed is some diamond earrings from my mum, and something new will be my dress!


----------



## FirstBean

Can't wait to see your shoes, they sound lovely.


----------



## trgirl308

That sounds great about the shoes! I went with silver because I knew I would be able to wear them again. I know red is also super popular, it makes such a pretty effect to have a different colour under there. 

Great news about the rings, it seems like a long wait now, but you'll be wearing it everyday afterwards so it makes up for it!


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw the brooch is sweet. It's a way for her to be there on your special day.

It'd be hard to just borrow diamond earrings - I wouldn't want to give them back :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

:lol:
 



Attached Files:







e04e528f3fdede89da2909e0bcbebe5d.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hakunamatata

:thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

I *_think_* I may have found a dress! :shock: :headspin:


----------



## Baby Bell

Ohhh what's it like???


----------



## babynewbie

It's seems to be exactly what I've been looking for, which is surprising because I'm super super fussy and this is the first one I've loved in 2/3 months of looking! But it ticks all the right boxes! The only thing is it's from the US. My plan is to go round some local bridal shops to try and find some that are similar to see if this style actually suits me. Fingers crossed it does because if so I'll be ordering it!


----------



## babynewbie

...


----------



## trgirl308

That is gorgeous! And a very sexy back. :) Hope you can find one closer!


----------



## Baby Bell

Omg gorgeous!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh pretty!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Love your dress choice very pretty :thumbup: I found it very difficult to decide on a dress, even now i think did i make the right decision!


----------



## babynewbie

Just seen this on pinterest. Is this not the cutest idea for a little ring bearer!! Ring security!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-15-19-34-50.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute!


----------



## trgirl308

Adorable! And you don't have to worry about him losing the rings.


----------



## babynewbie

Day 1 of 30 Day Shred complete :thumbup: I've taken 'before' pictures so I'm really going to push and work hard for good 'after' pictures! I'm not sure of my weight at the moment because my scales are going a bit crazy and giving me 4 or 5 different weights in a row :wacko: But I'm pleased with my diet so far, this is the longest I have stuck to healthy eating and I feel good about it. Just hope my efforts pay off!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great, I'm sure you'll do well! And you already look great anyways. Just make sure that in your 'before' pictures you aren't wearing any make-up and your hair is kind of messy, then in your 'after' pictures you clean all that up and no matter what you will look so much better. :) Since that is how they do it on television anyways.... :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh don't worry, my before ones are not flattering at all!


----------



## FirstBean

That's what I did last year took pictures and did shred I have lost 1 and a half stone and at my goal weight now just trying to tone. Good luck and take pictures at the end of each level on shred they keep you motivated.


----------



## babynewbie

My scales are working now, and I am a pound or two away from being a stone down! :)


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Good job. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for the 30ds! You're awesome! My 30ds dvd is currently collecting dust :blush:

When you get 5 different weights on the scale, the rule is you have to go with the lowest :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Turns out it was the battery dying. But I've got a new set of mechanical ones now which I trust more. :thumbup:

We're going to get my ring tomorrow in the 10% off event. I'm so excited even if I can't wear it yet lol. It will be another thing ticked off the list. OHs was being ordered in to a different jewellers and they phoned this afternoon to say the order has been cancelled due to low stock :roll: So he might have to chose a different design that won't have to be ordered in specially.

We have spoken with OHs parents about the invitations as they are both very crafty and have a little hobby/small business making cards and gifts, and they want to make our invitations instead of buying them from somewhere. So we decided on a design and hopefully they create just what we want!


----------



## trgirl308

That is great about the invitations! We did ours ourselves on the computer... they weren't super pretty, but we saved a lot of money. I'm sure yours will be pretty and inexpensive!


----------



## babynewbie

I have my gorgeous ring! :D So happy with it it's perfect for me. I'm not a big, flashy jewellery person I just like it to be subtle. My engagement ring is a thin band with a single diamond, and when we were trying on wedding rings I found that nearly all of them were very chunky and didn't look right next to my engagement ring. But this one is nice and thin full of sparkly diamonds and matches perfectly. I cannot wait to wear it! :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140222_130119.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trgirl308

Aww! That is so pretty. I'm sure they will look great together. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Love it!


----------

